# pfd for this summer heat



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive been looking around but you dont find many reviews on pfd/life vest around the internet. Im wanting something that I can wear all day and doesnt make kayak re entery/ self rescue impossible. not interested in inflatable pfd.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

ebay and amazon both have several vented pfds


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm swapping to manual inflatable but now I have the mesh upper type and it's OK, but I still don't care fer the bulk around the mid section....I have enough of that already!!!! (Does this PFD make me look fat????) hahaha


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Question... Are you required by law to wear PFD at all times on your kayak?


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

No, but you are required to have one, and a signaling device like a whistle.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

gulfbreezetom said:


> No, but you are required to have one, and a signaling device like a whistle.


I thought so... I went out fishing on my yak for the first time last Sunday. didn't know about the signaling device, but had my PFD in the back... wasn't sure if I needed to wear it or not because it was hot haha


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

i ordered astral v-eight I found great reviews of people saying they can were it all day during the summer in south florida. 

Jason, I told my wife with the belly I already have and with a life vest she doesnt have to worry about chicks hitting on me at the beach. lol 

trout, I just choose to find something I can wear at all times. I can swim good but I like to be ready for the worst to many horror stories out there with kayaks and life vest strapped down to or in the hatch.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> I thought so... I went out fishing on my yak for the first time last Sunday. didn't know about the signaling device, but had my PFD in the back... wasn't sure if I needed to wear it or not because it was hot haha


It's not required but I wear mine at all times, rain or shine, hot or cold. When things go bad in a kayak, things go bad FAST and there's NO TIME to be reaching behind you trying to put it on when you need both hands to be paddling and trying to avoid whatever bad situation is coming your way.

I've got an Osprey Extrasport that's got a vented top and lots of pockets on the sides and lower part for tackle. It's been great for me so far.

Good luck, stay safe!
Alex


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe the law states that if the PFD is inflatable (manual or automatic), it must be worn at all times. I'd double check, and wear it anyways...as stated before, things can go bad faster than you can put it on. Fish-on. GT

*Personal Flotation Devices (PFDs)*

One approved Type I, II or III for each person on board or being towed on water skis etc.
Must be USCG-approved. Must be in serviceable condition. Must be properly stored
*NOTE: *A Type V hybrid may substituted for any Type I, II, or III device, but must be worn whenever the vessel is underway and the person is not in the cabin or other enclosed area.


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought an Astral Ronnie Fisher this summer and it has worked out well. Its nowhere near as hot as other pfds I've used. The flotation and freedom of movement is excellent. The storage pockets are really convenient as well.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but i bought this one and it seems to work well. Vented and semi-small, affordable and comes with a free whistle! :thumbup:

*ONYX MoveVent Torision Paddle Sports*


----------

